# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nevadas en Tarragona

## sergi1907

Esta noche ha nevado en el prelitoral de Tarragona, en algunos lugares como Prades se han acumulado unos buenos centímetros.

Desde la Alforja hasta Cornudella la nieve ha cogido y en algunos puntos de la carretera la conducción se hacía bastante complicada, aún así ha merecido la pena el trayecto.
Aquí os dejo algunas fotos



















Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Estas son fotos actuales de las cámaras de la página meteoprades http://www.meteoprades.net/

L'Albiol


Prades


Rojals


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Un gran paseo sergi1907, gracias por enseñarlo y compartirlo.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Sergi preciosas estampas invernales.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Ésto es lo que tienen los grandes del foro, que no dudan en salir a jugarse el tipo con tal de conseguir unas fotos para mostrar en el foro.
Gracias Sergi, sabía que irías de "caza"... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias.

Me hubiera gustado ir hasta Prades, pero tengo un peque malo y no podía estar mucho tiempo fuera.

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Me hubiera gustado ir hasta Prades, pero tengo un peque malo y no podía estar mucho tiempo fuera.


Pues a cuidar al crío, que lo otro puede esperar.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

> Pues a cuidar al crío, que lo otro puede esperar.


Lo mismo te digo Sergi. Lo primero es lo primero...jejeje
Yo al mio lo tengo con éstos cambios de tiempo un pelín resfriaillo, cosa normal.

----------

